# Pacing and trying to escape!



## Melanie77 (Jul 31, 2017)

I have had my little 3.5 month old hedgie for about 2 months, and she is such a sweet girl. She's always been pretty active at night, but last night I woke up to her scratching the side of her cage like crazy (a large clear tub cage) and running figure 8's. She would go under her snuggle sack and run around. 

She then started to climb up onto her bucket wheel using the pvc supports and tried escaping through the open part of the lid where I cut space for her wheel to fit! I took her out of her cage and put her in her playpen thinking she was bored, but she just cuddled under a fleece sack. 

I have never seen her try to escape from her cage! Has anyone had similar experiences with a hedgie doing this or know why? 

Her cage is the right temp and she has plenty of toys and socialization with me.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Could there be a strong smell near the cage? Could a pest of some kind gotten in? Was there a loud noise before you went to check on her?

Do you have dogs, cats or other predator type animals like a ferret that may have gotten too close to her cage and spooked her?


----------



## Melanie77 (Jul 31, 2017)

In the midst of me helping her, I did see that I left a small container of coconut oil on a table near her cage. I did wonder if maybe she had been smelling the oil due to her strong sense of smell.


----------

